
Ask HN: What's one book you've recently read and enjoyed? - zachlatta
My New Year&#x27;s resolution is to read one book every week this year. I&#x27;m currently wrapping up 
The Man In The High Castle and just finished Ponzi&#x27;s Scheme (I loved it, thanks 	
icehawk219 for the recommendation).<p>I&#x27;m looking to fill up my reading queue. What&#x27;s one book you&#x27;ve recently read and enjoyed?
======
ggreer
Last month I read _The Tsar of Love and Techno_ [1] by Anthony Marra. The
writing, story, and characters are all fascinating. If you want to take a
break from sci-fi, give it a read.

1\. [http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23995336-the-tsar-of-
love...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23995336-the-tsar-of-love-and-
techno)

------
trungtrontria
The Code Book: The Science of Secrecy from Ancient Egypt to Quantum
Cryptography by Simon Singh

------
searine
Oh boy, you fucked up now. Here are the books I read this past year that I
felt were "Good", starting from the most recent :

To Kill A Mocking Bird (Insanely good)

True Grit (Insanely good)

The Little Friend (Good)

Priceless (Very good, about art theft)

The Secret History (Insanely good)

Ready Player One (Good, nerdy)

Shadow Divers (Very good, history nerd book)

Diary of Anne Frank (Very good)

Unbroken (Very good, way better than the movie)

With The Old Breed at Peleliu and Okinawa (Very good)

Seveneves (good, but I'm a Stephenson fanboy)

The Martian (Very good, but just watch the movie).

I read a bunch of other stuff, but that's what I found really "good" this past
year.

~~~
osullivj
Been a big Stephenson fan since Cryptonomicon. Enjoyed the Baroque Trilogy,
Anathem & Reamde, but non of them are as good as Cryptonomicon. It's a bit
like be an Umberto Eco fan - nothing since Name of the Rose has been quite as
good. Or Wes Anderson for that matter; there's been good stuff, but nothing's
touched the heights of Royal Tenenbaums.

------
tabeth
Nate Silver's The Signal and the Noise [1] is excellent.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Signal-Noise-Many-Predictions-Fail--
bu...](http://www.amazon.com/Signal-Noise-Many-Predictions-Fail--
but/dp/0143125087/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1451951860&sr=8-1&keywords=the+signal+and+the+noise)

------
andersthue
Rising Strong by Brene Brown

It teaches you how to get back up after failure, how to be in the arena, doing
the work and not backing down when the critics tries to shame you.

Her research on shame in her earlier books and especially on the subject of
"doing the best you can" in this book has helped me a lot.

------
pedrodelfino
Elon Musk's biography by Ashlee Vance and "How to win at the sport of
Business", by Mark Cuban. I really enjoyed both of them.

------
newdaynewuser
Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind - Yuval Noah Harari Very interesting
though later chapters become less of history and more of philosophy.

------
B_Howe
Ender's Game (The Ender Quintet) by Orson Scott Card

------
osullivj
Currently reading Carl Sagan's Contact. Loved the 1997 film with Jodie Foster
as Ellie Arroway. The book is a real treat.

------
jlewallen
I just finished Trapped Under the Sea by Neil Swidey Definitely feel confident
in saying I enjoyed rather than loved the book.

------
monroepe
The First Law Trilogy by Joe Abercrombie

------
fis
Godforsaken Sea - Lundy

------
vincentbarr
The Unbearable Lightness of Being by Milan Kundera

------
dllthomas
_Left Hand of Darkness_ by Ursula K. Le Guin

------
altrop
Flash Boys - Michael Lewis

------
kleer001
Say This Not That: Carl Alasko

